# Top 3 Requiems of all times



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Here is what I think:

1. Mozart
2. Faure
3. Kozlovsky

Any other opinions?


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

In no particular order

Verdi
Berlioz
Brahms


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Mozart, Brahms, Verdi


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2014)

Mozart
Ligeti
Verdi

for now...


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Mozart, Faure, Ligeti.
Vaguely ordered.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi, Mozart and requiem for Verdi by various composers .


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Faure 
Brahms 
Mozart


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Mozart
> Ligeti
> Verdi
> 
> for now...


I second this, except I'd swap Ligeti and Verdi's positions.

Also, a honourable mention for Schnittke.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

senza sordino said:


> Faure
> Brahms
> Mozart


Yes, and indeed in that order as well. Honourable mention for Britten and Verdi. I will try to check out the Kozlovsky - never heard that one.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

1. Duruflé
2. Fauré
3. Mozart

Verdi almost made my list  The Duruflé has always been my favorite; it doesn't get enough recognition


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Brahms & Verdi my top two.

Then Mozart & Cherubini (C minor) a tie.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For others interested in the Kozlovsky: YouTube.


----------



## Esterhazy (Oct 4, 2014)

Michael Haydn wrote one that I think influenced Mozart's. Take a listen if you can.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Cherubini would have been my #4


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Ligeti, Mozart, Brahms for me.

(Yes, this is me listing a Mozart piece before a Brahms. )


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

What, no mention of Lloyd-Weber yet...? 

{Runs and hides}


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2014)

Kokkonen also has a very nice requiem. I believe COAG loves it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Verdi, Fauré and Britten.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

The three I picked, Mozart Faure and Brahms, are the only ones I have on CD. Though I've heard others. I'm not really keen on the wrath and rapture of Verdi and Berlioz, though at times Mozart and Brahms can sound a bit like that, but in a more sublime fugal style. Was Mozart Catholic (excuse my ignorance) I'll get back to you on the Britten Requiem because in a month I'll see this performed by the VSO, I'm looking forward to this as they warm up with RVW Fantasia on a Theme by Tallis.


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mozart
Berlioz
Verdi 

Enough said.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

1. Brahms
2. Brahms
3. Brahms 

Who is this Mozart?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2014)

Brahms, Mozart, Victoria


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: One of my favorite requiems of all time is Requiem for a Heavyweight, screenplay by Rod Serling, starring Anthony Quinn and Jackie Gleason.

That's in addition to the usual from Haydn's late masses, Verdi and Benjamin Britten.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree with all of the above (esp. Osip Kozlovsky's remarkable work). Please allow me to add:

*John Foulds'* A World Requiem (a very moving work in response to the First World War).
*Dmitry Kabalevsky's* Requiem (a striking work in response to the atrocities of the Second World War).
*Eduard Tubin's* Requiem for the Fallen Soldiers.


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

Mozart, Brahms and Fauré for music

Brahms, by far, for ideology. For a non believer as Brahms, the exercise of composing a mass with no mention of God deserves all my respect, for his consequence. Mostly Mozart and in some degree Beethoven, neither of them people of faith (neither I am), composed religious music for those who paid for it.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

science said:


> 1. Brahms
> 2. Brahms
> 3. Brahms
> 
> Who is this Mozart?


He's that bloke who got credit for a requiem that he composed less than half of.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

science said:


> 1. Brahms
> 2. Brahms
> 3. Brahms
> 
> Who is this Mozart?


Never heard of him either.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Four!!!
Schnittke
Ligeti 
Penderecki
Henze


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Dvorak, Berlioz, Brahms


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

brianvds said:


> What, no mention of Lloyd-Weber yet...?
> 
> {Runs and hides}


 "{Runs and hides}" No, just the runs....


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

science said:


> 1. Brahms
> 2. Brahms
> 3. Brahms
> 
> Who is this Mozart?


He was a guy who did a thing.

Now my favorite requiems of all times, allegedly :

1. Mozart & 2. Brahms
3. Faure

The Haydn and Cherubini requiems are also great.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't think these have been mentioned yet (and they did not make my top3), but they are worth checking out:

Bomtempo
Saint-Saens
Rutter
Hindemith


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

starthrower said:


> Four!!!
> Schnittke
> Ligeti
> Penderecki
> Henze


I just listened for the first time to Schnittke's requiem. Remarkable. Made me revise my list:

1. Mozart
2. Faure
3. Schnittke
4. Brahms


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Brahms And Berlioz are the top tier. 
Plenty in third. I'll go Ligeti
But I could equally choose Victoria or Biber.
Mozart wrote half of the best requiem ever - Sussmayer's 2nd half doesn't scale the same heights.


----------



## Markbridge (Sep 28, 2014)

Brahms
Dvorak
Verdi


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

csacks said:


> For a non believer as Brahms ...


*Brahms* - "Straight-away the ideas flow in upon me, directly from God, and not only do I see distinct themes in my mind's eye, but they are clothed in the right forms, harmonies, and orchestration."


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

csacks said:


> Mostly Mozart and in some degree Beethoven, neither of them people of faith ...


*Mozart* - " I thank my God for graciously granting me the opportunity of learning that death is the key which unlocks the door to our true happiness

*Beethoven* - "I was operated on for the fourth time on the 27th of February, and now symptoms evidently exist which show that I must expect a fifth operation… The Almighty will give me strength to endure my lot, however severe and terrible, with resignation to His will."


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

To keep on topic -- this isn't a big genre for me but I find the Faure to be fantastic.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

1. Verdi
2. Berlioz
3. Britten

Runners up Brahms, Mozart and Faure.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Skilmarilion said:


> *Brahms* - "Straight-away the ideas flow in upon me, directly from God, and not only do I see distinct themes in my mind's eye, but they are clothed in the right forms, harmonies, and orchestration."


Brahms was an agnostic humanist. Antonin Dvorak, Brahms' closest friend says Brahms believed in nothing, ""_Such a man, such a fine soul-and he believes in nothing! He believes in nothing!_" and Brahms himself declared himself to be an agnostic.

52 ^ Swafford, 2012, p. 327: "He continued, in high theological mode. Brahms was not about to put up with that sort of thing. He was a humanist and an agnostic, and his requiem was going to express that, Reinthaler or no."

53^ Smith, Warren Allen (2000). Who's who in hell: a handbook and international directory for humanists, freethinkers, naturalists, rationalists, and non-theists. Barricade Books. p. 134. "Brahms was less "religious" than Beethoven. This he reveals in letters to Herzogenberg, in which he wrote that he was a complete agnostic."

54 ^ Sams, Eric (2000). The Songs of Johannes Brahms. Yale University Press. p. 326. "But the thought of bright nearness brings back the face-to-face music of 'Von Angesicht zu Angesichte', which is as close as the agnostic Brahms ever came to a communion with deity. As the pious aria ends, the humanist moral returns."

From Wiki Citations


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

There's an identical thread from 2012 that's been recently posted to:

http://www.talkclassical.com/18296-favourite-requiem-mass.html


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Presently I would have to say:
- Mozart (Sussmayer's Completion)
- Verdi
- Britten

Honourable mention to Brahms.

However, there are a quite a few Requiems I have either yet to listen to *(Red Text)* or that I need to listen more thoroughly *(Blue Text)* before I can make a more representative list - including Cherubini, Schumann, Berlioz, Saint-Saens and Dvorak.


----------



## OlivierM (Jul 31, 2014)

Duarte Lobo, François-Joseph Gossec, [this space for rent].


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Tossing the
*Robert Moran ~ Requiem: Chant du Cygne (1990)*




into this three-ring circus, thinking it gorgeous, highly effective, and maybe even 'an important' work.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Brahms, Berlioz and Faure, in no particular order.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone dissatisfied with Mozart / Sussmeyer might want to try Robert Levin's recently completed version:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

My (fairly predictable) choices. 

Brahms
Mozart
Britten

The Faure I like a lot too, but it seems less effective to me as a requiem compared to the above. I find it just a little too pretty for my tastes.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

As I'm starting to know more requiems, answering this kind of question is becoming increasingly difficult. I have more understanding now towards members who always lift their hands in the air when asked about their favourites!

But, as for today:

1. Berlioz
2. Verdi
3. Cherubini


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Faure and Mozart


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Brahms was an agnostic humanist. Antonin Dvorak, Brahms' closest friend says Brahms believed in nothing, ""_Such a man, such a fine soul-and he believes in nothing! He believes in nothing!_" and Brahms himself declared himself to be an agnostic.
> 
> 52 ^ Swafford, 2012, p. 327: "He continued, in high theological mode. Brahms was not about to put up with that sort of thing. He was a humanist and an agnostic, and his requiem was going to express that, Reinthaler or no."
> 
> ...


Yes -- well, whatever he was, I'm fairly sure he was not the emphatic non-believer / atheist that he is often made out to be, a la Shostakovich.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Skilmarilion said:


> Yes -- well, whatever he was, I'm fairly sure he was not the emphatic non-believer / atheist that he is often made out to be, a la Shostakovich.


Agreed! Very rarely are our beliefs so black-and-white as to be "one or the other". Brahms definitely had some nuances to his beliefs, which is a lot more interesting than a _strict_ atheist or religious believer.

Another great example of this is Einstein, his beliefs are anything but simply defined! A pantheistic, a non-believer in a "personal god" yet used the word "god" to express certain ideas about science. It's very fascinating, to say the least. His complex belief system has its own wiki page! Lol


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For me up to this minute:

Britten War Requiem (Even though the world is not listening and probably never will)

Verdi Requiem (The most dramatic, theatrical and moving requiem ever written)

No other candidates.

Completest hack jobs not eligible.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

hpowders said:


> For me up to this minute:
> 
> Britten War Requiem (Even though the world is not listening and probably never will)
> 
> ...


Huh? Mozart's requiem "hack job"? You cannot be serious....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Nevum said:


> Huh? Mozart's requiem "hack job"? You cannot be serious....


I wrote "completest hack jobs not eligible." That refers to the "completest".

A shame he never got to complete it. I simply don't take seriously any work not completed by the composer whether it is Mozart's Requiem or Mahler's 10th Symphony. I would rather the work be presented as written by the original composer up to the point where it ends, awkward or not without any "re-touchings".

Of course the Requiem as composed by Mozart is a great work, but let it end where Mozart did. There was only one Mozart. No completest hack jobs!!!


----------



## OlivierM (Jul 31, 2014)

hpowders said:


> There was only one Mozart.


Thank god for that. I couldn't possibly bear a second Mozart, it's already hard enough with one.

*Discretly ninjas out of the topic*


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

There's one in every crowd. As Spock used to say, "Fascinating!"


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2014)

Ockeghem







De Victoria







Brahms


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

Hard as it is to place such limitations on various works, I'll go with

Rutter
Saint-Saëns
Fauré
with Brahms as a very close fourth. 

And if I dare squeeze a fifth, it would have to be Penderecki's Polish Requiem.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Verdi
Berlioz
Mozart (I don't care that he didn't write all of it. I thought his student(s) did a remarkable job finishing it. Better than I would have done. I probably would have had more cow bell in it)

Runners up: 

Brahms - barely misses the list, and maybe on some days, does make the list
Faure

I must acquire some aforementioned here on this thread that I have yet to hear such as the Ligetti

V


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Agreed! Very rarely are our beliefs so black-and-white as to be "one or the other". Brahms definitely had some nuances to his beliefs, which is a lot more interesting than a _strict_ atheist or religious believer.
> 
> Another great example of this is Einstein, his beliefs are anything but simply defined! A pantheistic, a non-believer in a "personal god" yet used the word "god" to express certain ideas about science. It's very fascinating, to say the least. His complex belief system has its own wiki page! Lol


This points to a difference in the feeling of a superior Being that provides creativity and insights when the human mind is still (the God that Brahms and Einstein probably "belief", or better said, "felt", and also that I feel present in my life) and the dogmatic, well defined external entity called "God" by all the religions out there that claim to have found the absolute truth and that only their God is the savior.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Berlioz
Schnittke
Penderecki
Dvorak
Sorry there are 4 but I could go on and on.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

my top five


Maurice Durufle
Johannes Ockeghem
Anton Bruckner (in D minor)
Frederick Delius
Michael Praetorius

and some more


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> my top five
> 
> Maurice Durufle
> Johannes Ockeghem
> ...


Wow! I don't know any of these!!


----------



## Wiglaf (Jun 2, 2014)

Mozart's Requiem has to be my absolute favorite. Despite the annoying popularity of *some* pieces (Lacrimosa, Dies Irae), the music is still fascinating, almost otherworldly in its use of rhythm and melody...whenever I hear it, Lacrimosa and all, I feel the refreshing ecstasy of music over and over again. For second and third place, I'd take either Verdi or Berlioz, the two "operatic" requiems.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Wow! I don't know any of these!!


hahaha

you must be joking!

they are all related by two specific characteristics that attract me


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> hahaha
> 
> you must be joking!
> 
> they are all related by two specific characteristics that attract me


I know that Delius was both an atheist and a pacifist. His requiem would have more in common with Britten's War Requiem, a particular favorite of mine and a very powerful anti-war statement which of course will be completely ignored by planet earth for all-time.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

clara s said:


> my top five
> 
> Maurice Durufle
> Johannes Ockeghem
> ...





hpowders said:


> Wow! I don't know any of these!!


I'd heard of the Bruckner but none of the other.
Oh, I have a _lot_ of listening to do.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I'd heard of the Bruckner but none of the other.
> Oh, I have a _lot_ of listening to do.


I've heard of the Bruckner and Delius, and I've never listened to either one, but if clara s recommends them, I will just have to find the time.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I've heard of the Bruckner and Delius, and I've never listened to either one, but if clara s recommends them, I will just have to find the time.


Have not heard Delius. I have bruckner's and it is amazing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2014)

I had no idea Bruckner had a requiem. But I love the Ockeghem, and Durufle is high on my "to-do list"...


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Durufle
Brahms
Faure

The Durufle Requiem is one of the most sublime pieces ever written and would be a 'desert island' disc for me.


----------



## Avolon (Sep 14, 2014)

Faure
Mozart
Cherubini


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I know that Delius was both an atheist and a pacifist. His requiem would have more in common with Britten's War Requiem, a particular favorite of mine and a very powerful anti-war statement which of course will be completely ignored by planet earth for all-time.


well, hpowders, you want to know my secrets

What attracted me in these five requiems,
is how the philosophy of each composer reached the Divine.
The way the mystery was approached was really fascinating,
as well as the secrets of life after...

These requiems are a continuous search for the unknown.

To go further, hearing all these five requiems,
is like listening to a sole work, with five parts.

Durufle's perfectionism in sound, Ockeghem's unique expressive way and golden voice, 
Delius' fascinating music, Bruckner's dark beauty of notes and devotion to his faith, 
Praetorius' glorious missa, create precious perceptions.

If you search deeper, you will see that all these five composers wrote modern note in an archaic form.

"The sacred phoenix of the art of Apollo is fallen."


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I've heard of the Bruckner and Delius, and I've never listened to either one, but if clara s recommends them, I will just have to find the time.


will you give me a testimonial for my next job? hahaha


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> well, hpowders, you want to know my secrets
> 
> What attracted me in these five requiems,
> is how the philosophy of each composer reached the Divine.
> ...


Yes. "Modern notes in an archaic form". Well put! It's what I also find so haunting in sections of Britten's War Requiem. Thanks for your analysis!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> will you give me a testimonial for my next job? hahaha


Of course! To which University's Philosophy of Religion Department should I mail it to?


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

brianvds said:


> What, no mention of Lloyd-Weber yet...?
> 
> {Runs and hides}


OK, I'll be brave and I'll mention him. Hearing this for the first time back in college is what gave me the courage to begin listening to requiems by others.

And pardon my saying so, {you will laugh and you may, but so what?} I like John Rutter's Requiem of 1985. True, it doesn't have the drama of the others, but it is _restful, soothing, forgiving, and welcoming_ music. And that music has its place also. I like the simplicity of it. I'd much rather be welcomed into the pearly gates with it than with some of the others.

Just my opinion ...


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Of course! To which University's Philosophy of Religion Department should I mail it to?


that was my last year's career

this semester I will try the moulin rouge in Paris


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

QuietGuy said:


> OK, I'll be brave and I'll mention him. Hearing this for the first time back in college is what gave me the courage to begin listening to requiems by others.
> 
> And pardon my saying so, {you will laugh and you may, but so what?} I like John Rutter's Requiem of 1985. True, it doesn't have the drama of the others, but it is _restful, soothing, forgiving, and welcoming_ music. And that music has its place also. I like the simplicity of it. I'd much rather be welcomed into the pearly gates with it than with some of the others.
> 
> Just my opinion ...


everything in life (and after it) is a matter of personality and temperament

preference of requiems can not be different

the main point is to be welcomed in the pearly gates,
the accompanying requiem is of minor meaning


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

clara s said:


> everything in life (and after it) is a matter of personality and temperament


Everything?

(and after it)?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I have little interest in ranking, but there is one serious - to me - omission...

Bernd Alois Zimmermann - _Requiem für einen jungen Dichter_






This Bertini performance is not one I am familiar with, but if it's anything like as good as the Gielen, it will be great.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mozart Brahms Dvorak


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

I just heard the Berlioz requiem (that I had not heard before) and I have to revise my list to:

1. Mozart
2. Berlioz
3. Faure


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Nevum said:


> Everything?
> 
> (and after it)?


Yes, for me, *everything* in life is a matter of personality and temperament
I never compromise
do you? 

*and after it...*

Now, this refers to the requiem that quietGuy said he would rather be welcomed into the pearly gates with.
He can choose it now according to his personality and the requiem can be heard after... hahaha

you know you chose a dangerous subject, "requiems"


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

clara s said:


> Yes, for me, *everything* in life is a matter of personality and temperament
> I never compromise do you?
> 
> *and after it...*
> ...


 On matters of aesthetics and on matters of principle?-- absolutely not.

In everything else, I'm up for negotiation.

There's no final word in diplomacy.

_;D_


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

clara s said:


> Yes, for me, *everything* in life is a matter of personality and temperament
> I never compromise
> do you?
> 
> ...


Ok, I get it now 

I also dont like to compromise. I negotiate (or pretend to), but generally do not compromise. That does not mean though that everything is a matter of "personality and temperament". There are other factors that complicate things. Like intelligence (or lack off), compassion (or lack off), etc. etc.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2014)

Crudblud said:


> I have little interest in ranking, but there is one serious - to me - omission...
> 
> Bernd Alois Zimmermann - _Requiem für einen jungen Dichter_


This is a splendid piece. I remember vividly the first time I heard it (in the Kontarsky recording) thinking, this should sound really hokey. It is full of all sorts of sixties avant-garde cliches; why doesn't it sound hokey? But it just doesn't. Everything works perfectly, and it's a delight to hear and rehear.

Be fair, it is B.A. Zimmermann. He was no slouch. I haven't heard anything of his that wasn't topnotch.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Nevum said:


> Ok, I get it now
> 
> I also dont like to compromise. I negotiate (or pretend to), but generally do not compromise. That does not mean though that everything is a matter of "personality and temperament". There are other factors that complicate things. Like intelligence (or lack off), compassion (or lack off), etc. etc.


You must be a clever person, I presume, because Pretence is the key word.
Anyway, with "not compromising" I do not mean being a "wall".

No, please I was not going to simplify things so much.
But I have put all these other factors like intelligence, compassion, creativity, 
external and internal beauty, etc., under the term personality because these factors form 
the personality and temperament is how this personality is expressed.

Mozart, Bruckner and Mahler are 3 examples of this.

ps I was surprised you used the word "compassion", very rare in our times


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> On matters of aesthetics and on matters of principle?-- absolutely not.
> 
> In everything else, I'm up for negotiation.
> 
> ...


Well said, although not proper words for a Marschallin - Marseillaise hahaha

Who talked about diplomacy?
OK, I love acting, but diplomacy requires high skill of performing 


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

Mozart, Verdi, Faure, with Britten, Berlioz and Durufle a silly centimeter behind.


----------



## stevens (Jun 23, 2014)

You mean Top 3 Requiems in Alphabetical order?


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

clara s said:


> ps I was surprised you used the word "compassion", very rare in our times


Rare, but an essential element of human nature. Whether hidden or not.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Brahms, Faure, Mozart


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Nevum said:


> Rare, but an essential element of human nature. Whether hidden or not.


true

Arthur Schopenhauer has said that Compassion is the basis of morality.

by the way, talking about personalities and intelligence, I just remembered that

Schopenhauer has also said something very strong

"Talent hits a target no one else can hit; Genius hits a target no one else can see"


----------



## Ludric (Oct 29, 2014)

I won't attempt to rank the greatest three requiems of all time, but rather I would like to bring attention to the requiems of Zelenka, as no one has mentioned them before. Namely, his Requiem in C minor and his Requiem in D minor. Both are exquisite works worthy of being ranked among the greatest requiems.


----------



## KetchupOnIce (Nov 18, 2014)

Nevum said:


> Here is what I think:
> 
> 1. Mozart
> 2. Faure
> ...


1. Mozart
2. Michael Haydn
3. Brahms


----------



## KetchupOnIce (Nov 18, 2014)

Michael Haydn's requiem deserves much more recognition than it gets, Mozart based his off of it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Right now it's Verdi, Britten's War Requiem and the gentle Fauré.


----------



## Roi N (Oct 22, 2013)

1. Brahms (By far the best Requiem)
2. Mozart
3. Michael Haydn


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

If I had my back against the wall, the two greatest completed requiems I know are the Verdi and the Britten War Requiem.

Fauré is nice but not in their league.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Verdi
Brahms
Mozart


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I haven't heard the Brahms German Requiem in a long time. My list of "must listens" is threatening to drown me!


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Anyone here who heard Schumann's Requiem?


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I've answered before but can't remember what I wrote. If I said something different I must have been lying.

Brahms - Berlioz - Britten

Is that what people are talking about when they mention the 3 B's!!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Der Leiermann said:


> Anyone here who heard Schumann's Requiem?


I thought I had and realised it was a different work 'Requiem for Mignon'
I plan to rectify my lack in Requiem knowledge at my earliest opportunity.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm dying to find out the outcome of this poll.


----------



## Roi N (Oct 22, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I haven't heard the Brahms German Requiem in a long time. My list of "must listens" is threatening to drown me!


You should definitely hear it. It is astounding!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Roi N said:


> You should definitely hear it. It is astounding!


I've heard it, but not in a long time. I will!! Thanks!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Kokkonen also has a very nice requiem. I believe COAG loves it.


Sure do!

1. Kokkonen
2. Ligeti
3. Verdi


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Sure do!
> 
> 1. Kokkonen
> 2. Ligeti
> 3. Verdi


You changed .


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> You changed .


I _did....._ I guess the Kokkonen is more neo-romantic in style. And the Verdi is because I really got into opera this year :lol:
But man, that Kokkonen is remarkable!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Robert Moran's Requiems are very nice:

-Chant du Cygne

-Trinity Requiem


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

Alan Hovhaness :






Robert Schumann :






Benjamin Britten :


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Triplets said:


> I'm dying to find out the outcome of this poll.


I know you were only joking - but it got me thinking and I was a bit bored. 

I've done a little bit of work collating people's votes and thoughts -- I know a vocal section will tell me this is a complete waste of time but some people might find it interesting. Before I get to the main event. 
7 composers featured in many peoples top 3s.

Mozart 26
Brahms 21
Verdi 17
Faure 15
Berlioz 11
Ligeti 6
Britten 6


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Three points for 1, 2 for 2 and 1 point for being 3rd.
No points allocated for any other mentions but I have added the honourable mentions at the end. At least those that received no other votes. 
If no order was given - I allocated points in the order they were presented.
If you voted for the same requiem 3 times - I gave it 3 points and disregarded the rest.
If you came back and voted again - I changed accordingly.

I may have made some small mistakes along the way but it gives some idea.

These results are non scientific and should not be used etc etc etc...... :tiphat:

Here we go----

Mozart 61 
Brahms 47
Verdi 34
Faure 28 
Berlioz 23
Ligeti 11

Durufle 9

Britten 6
Dvorak 6
Moran - Chant du Cygne 6
Schnittke	6

Ockeghem 5
Rutter 5

Cherubini 3
Foulds 3
Haydn, M 3
Hovahness	3
Kokkonen 3
Lobo 3
Lloyd-Webber 3
Victoria 3
Zimmermann	3

Gossec 2
Kabalevsky 2
Moran - Trinity Requiem 2
Penderecki	2
Saint-Saens	2
Schumann	2

Bruckner 1
Kozlovsky 1
Tubin 1
Various *for Verdi 1

Honourable Mentions (who didn't receive a vote)

Zelenka (2 Requiems - One in C minor and one in D minor)
Henze
Bomtempo
Hindemith
Delius 
Praetorius


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Come on peeps - Any thoughts - Mozart the best Requiem of all time - Lloyd Webber better than Bruckner.
IT took me literally minutes* to sort out all the scores and all I received was one like. Surely some recognition is in order.

I'm like








*25 minutes


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

My three requiems *special edition post update* with points for MagneticGhost's point system.

-3 Lloyd Webber
-2 Lloyd Webber
-1 Lloyd Webber


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MagneticGhost said:


> Come on peeps - Any thoughts - Mozart the best Requiem of all time - Lloyd Webber better than Bruckner.
> IT took me literally minutes* to sort out all the scores and all I received was one like. Surely some recognition is in order.
> 
> I'm like
> ...


And this isn't even Classic FM!!!!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My three requiems *special edition post update* with points for MagneticGhost's point system.
> 
> -3 Lloyd Webber
> -2 Lloyd Webber
> -1 Lloyd Webber


You do realise that will put him only 2 points behind Ligeti. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MagneticGhost said:


> You do realise that will put him only 2 points behind Ligeti. :lol:


I'm talking *negatives* here!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm talking *negatives* here!


hehe - I didn't notice that. The natural order has been re-established.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

1) Mozart's Requiem
2) Verdi's Requiem
3) Brahms' German Requiem


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

albertfallickwang said:


> 1) Mozart's Requiem
> 2) Verdi's Requiem
> 3) Brahms' German Requiem


Mozart's Requiem already won(as it _should_).


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you! Great job.

I still believe Faure and Berlioz are much better than Verdi. Of course, there may be a reason for that. I cannot stand Verdi's music somehow. It must be a gene or something 



MagneticGhost said:


> Three points for 1, 2 for 2 and 1 point for being 3rd.
> No points allocated for any other mentions but I have added the honourable mentions at the end. At least those that received no other votes.
> If no order was given - I allocated points in the order they were presented.
> If you voted for the same requiem 3 times - I gave it 3 points and disregarded the rest.
> ...


----------

